#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Mode & Bodycare >  Tanden die stralen!

## FANTACHAT

*Ja lach maar!


Want dan straal je helemaal! Zeker als je tanden mooi en schoon zijn. Met deze tips (en een beetje hulp van de tandarts), houd jij een prachtig parelend gebit.

In je mond kunnen twee dingen mis zijn: je kunt last hebben van tandbederf (caris, gaatjes) en van een tandvleesontsteking. Ze beginnen beide bij tandplak. De enige manier om dit te voorkomen, is door je tanden goed te verzorgen. 

Als tandvlees bloedt, niet meer mooi roze is en zich uiteindelijk terugtrekt, heb je een tandvleesontsteking te pakken. Deze ontstaat door bepaalde stoffen die worden afgescheiden door de bacterin in tandplak. Tandplak is een kleverige witte aanslag op je tanden en kiezen, die uit bacterin en voedselresten bestaat. In je speeksel zit kalk. Als je tandplak niet goed verwijdert, bindt het zich met deze kalk en versteent het tot tandsteen. Dit irriteert en ontsteekt het tandvlees. Tandsteen kun je zelf niet wegpoetsen. Hiervoor moet je naar de tandarts of mondhyginist. Bovendien zetten de bacterin in het tandplak suikers om in melk- en azijnzuur. Dit zuur plus het zuur uit voedingsproducten en eventueel maagzuur (oprispingen of overgeven) tasten het glazuur van je tanden en kiezen aan. 

Wat kun je eraan doen?

1. Goed poetsen

Tandglazuur is hard, maar slijt door zuuraanvallen (tanderosie). Als dit proces niet gestopt wordt, kan het tandglazuur helemaal verdwijnen en kun je zelfs je tandbeen (een beetje gelig) door je glazuur heen gaan zien. Tanderosie komt vooral voor op schone tandoppervlakken. Dat komt doordat zuur op schoon tandglazuur sterker kan inwerken. Poets nooit direct na het eten of drinken. Dan slijt het ruwe tandoppervlak sneller weg. Wacht minstens een uur met poetsen en gebruik een zachte tandenborstel. Officieel moet je drie minuten poetsen. Het maakt niet uit of je poetst met een elektrische of een handtandenborstel. Vervang een tandenborstel(kopje) om de drie maanden. 

2. Beetje fluoride

Fluoride helpt het glazuur herstellen van de zuurstoten, en daarom wordt het vaak aan tandpastas toegevoegd. Fluoride maakt tandglazuur harder en minder goed oplosbaar in zuur. Spoelen met fluoride na een zuuraanval heeft weinig effect, omdat het zuur dan al zijn ontkalkende uitwerking heeft gehad. Je kunt beter vooraf spoelen. Fluoride heeft twee  drie minuten nodig voordat het werkt. Vandaar dat je ten minste twee minuten moet poetsen. Eigenlijk is het t best om je mond niet te spoelen na het tanden poetsen. Dan werken de ingredinten van de tandpasta nog beter. Ben jij opgevoed met het fluorpilletje uit het roze potje? Dit wordt niet meer voorgeschreven. Te veel fluor in n keer zorgt voor witte vlekjes op je tanden op latere leeftijd. 

3. Beperk zuuraanvallen

Zorg voor niet meer dan zeven zuuraanvallen per dag. Ook veel drankjes bevatten zuren (die je niet proeft door de grote hoeveelheid suiker). Verslaafd aan cola? Drink het met een rietje en slik het zo snel mogelijk door. Zuig ook niet op zuur snoepgoed. Heb je een zuuraanval gehad, spoel je mond dan met water of kauw op suikervrije kauwgom. Cola light is misschien beter voor je dieet en tegen tandcaris, maar voor tanderosie is de light-versie net zo schadelijk. Het bevat evenveel zuur als gewone cola.

4. Bevorder je speeksel

Je speeksel bevat eiwitten en enzymen die zuren neutraliseren. Bovendien helpt speeksel je aangetaste glazuur herstellen. Dit herstel duurt ongeveer drie uur. Helaas is deze tijd er bijna nooit. De volgende zuurstoot (lees: snoepje) volgt snel. Gevolg: er gaat meer glazuur af dan er bij komt. Je kunt die snoepzak beter in n keer leegeten dan de hele dag door winegums naar binnen werken. Bedenk ook dat niet iedereen dezelfde bacterin in zijn mond heeft. Bevat jouw speeksel meer kalk, dan heb je eerder last van tandplak en niet van gaatjes. Ook heeft niet iedereen voldoende (kwaliteit) speeksel. Alcohol en medicijnen zijn bijvoorbeeld slecht voor speeksel. Maar ook ouderdom en stress stoppen je speekselklieren. Heb jij weinig speeksel, stimuleer de productie dan bijvoorbeeld door suikervrije kauwgom te kauwen. En gebruik een tandpasta die de speekseleiwitten intact laat, zoals Zendium. Zendium bevat enzymen, zink en colostrum, die de beschermende werking van het speeksel versterken. 

5. Stoken, flossen & ragen

Poetsen alleen is niet voldoende. Ook tussen je tanden moeten alle etensresten verwijderd worden. 

*Neem flosdraad met een waxlaagje, dat glijdt makkelijk tussen je tanden door. Vaak zit er ook fluoride in het draadje verwerkt. 

*Plaats de platte kant van een tandenstoker altijd het dichtst bij je tandvlees en haal de stoker drie maal heen en weer. Als je het houtje eerst even nat maakt, breekt het minder snel. 

*Het ragertje werkt nog beter met een klein beetje tandpasta. Zorg dat het metalen middenstukje je tanden of tandvlees niet raakt.

Misschien laat je bij bloedend tandvlees het flosdraad liever liggen, maar juist gerriteerd tandvlees duidt erop dat je beter moet flossen. Je zult zien dat het bloeden met goed flossen na een paar dagen afneemt.*

----------


## FANTACHAT

*Aanvulling:*




> De juiste techniek en het juiste materiaal
> 
> Een dagelijkse mondverzorging vermijdt de vorming van tandplak. Wanneer de mondverzorging gebeurt met de juiste techniek en het juiste materiaal zal ook de efficintie van je inspanningen verhogen...
> 
> 1. De juiste techniek
> 2. Het juiste materiaal 
> 
> 
> 1. De juiste techniek 
> ...

----------


## ZorgzameMeid

Als mijn tanden er soms geel uitzien gebruik ik zout. Dan stralen ze weer en voor de rest heb ik hamdoelilah geen last van mijn gebid.

----------


## lovetheislam

Zout ? Smeer je het erop ? En voor hoelang ?

----------


## ZorgzameMeid

> Zout ? Smeer je het erop ? En voor hoelang ?


Nou je doet gewoon tandenpasta op je borstel en strooi er wat zout op en dan gewoon je tanden poetsen...

Niet te vaak doen, twee keer per week is voldoende.

----------


## mo3812

> Nou je doet gewoon tandenpasta op je borstel en strooi er wat zout op en dan gewoon je tanden poetsen...
> 
> Niet te vaak doen, twee keer per week is voldoende.


En waarom zou dat helpen zitten er geen nadelen aan?

----------


## AgressieveTurk

Fluoride, een gevaarlijk gif

Maak simpel en snel zelf je tandpasta met kokosolie. | Zoals jij wilt!Zoals jij wilt!

----------


## AgressieveTurk

Miswak

Miswak wordt gesneden uit een soort boom die groeit vanaf Oost Afrika tot en met Midden Azi. De meeste geschikte Miswak-boom is de ‘Arak’ boom (Salvotora Persika). In Miswak zitten natuurlijke fluoride en andere stoffen die heel goed zijn voor het lichaam.Het gebruiken van de Miswak is een heel sterk Soennah van onze profeet(Salla Allahu 3alaihi wa Sallam).Hier volgen enkele overleveringen over Miswak:

Het gebed van diegene die Miswak gebruikt en daarmee zijn gebed verricht,is zeventig keer meer waard dan het gebed van degene die geen Miswak gebruikt.
(Moesnad)

Wanneer de profeet(Salla Allahu 3alaihi wa Sallam)t thuis kwam, was het eerste wat hij deed Miswak gebruiken

(Bron: Moeslim)

Als de profeet(Salla Allahu 3alaihi wa Sallam) ’s nachts opstond om wat voor reden dan ook, poetste hij altijd zijn tanden met Miswak.
(Bron: Moeslim en Boechari)

Gebruik de Miswak want deze is een middel voor reiniging van de mond en aanleiding voor goedkeuring en tevredenheid van de Heer der Werelden.Bij iedere komst van Djibriel heeft hij mij Miswak aanbevolen, zo vaak dat ik ervoor vreesde dat het verplicht voor mijn Oemmah(volk) zou worden
(Overgeleverd door: Ibn Madja)



Enkele voordelen van Miswak

Miswak bevat natuurlijk fluoride en reinigt de tanden. Miswak gebruiken is het naleven van de soennah van de profeet (Salla Allahu 3alaihi wa Sallam).Miswak wordt door moslimartsen aanbevolen omdat het antiseptisch (bacterie dodend) is.
Door Miswak gebruik wordt slijm makkelijker opgehoest.
Miswak voorkomt pijn aan de tandvlees en stopt de reuk in de mond.
Miswak versterkt en voorkomt uitdroging van het tandvlees.
Miswak versterkt de hoofdspieren en oogspieren.
Miswak vergemakkelijkt de spijsvertering.
Volgens geleerden bevat Miswak genezing voor 17 kwalen.

Sommige wetenschappers beweren dat synthetisch fluoride dat in tandpasta,thee,koffie en eten zit,schadelijk kan zijn voor de tandglazuur en vlekken op de tanden kan veroorzaken.In sommige landen waar fluoride in drinkwater is gemengd,is na een onderzoek aangetoond dat het zelfs de botten kan aantasten.Het is dus heel belangrijk om de juiste doses van fluoride te mengen.

Uit een onderzoek is gebleken dat kleine kinderen tussen de 2 en 6 jaar een derde deel van de tandpasta op hun borstel doorslikken.Dit vermeerdert de fluoropslag in het bloedplasma.Als we bedenken dat er 7 milligram fluoride in een tube van 75 gram tandpasta zit, dan stijgt de aanbevolen percentage fluoride van 0,1% naar 0,5%,waardoor de doses giftig wordt.In sommige landen is het verboden om fluoride nog langer aan het drinkwater toe te mengen.In Engeland en Amerika probeert men door middel van verschillende campagnes stop te zetten.Het wordt nu duidelijker waarom de moslimartsen Miswak aanbevelen in plaats van tandpasta.Want in de Miswak zit natuurlijke fluoride en het bevat de juiste hoeveelheid doses fluoride.

----------


## AgressieveTurk



----------


## Fashionista.

Als ik iets heb gegeten/gedronken waarvan ik denk oeps my teeth! Smeer ik er zout op en laat ik het even zitten dan spoel ik mijn mond. Of met citroensap kan het ook! Maar dat doe ik heel weinig want heb mijn tanden al gebleekt haha!

----------


## FatimaBo

Mmmm.. Is dit wel gezond ?

----------

